# new update on MBD



## Hillygirl (Aug 14, 2014)

I took Richard to another vet yesterday. He had X rays done to determine bone density, which I will attach. The vet said the following.
1 Richard is very small considering his previous owner said he was two years old
2 His shell is severely pyramided
3 His shell is very soft and shouldn't be
4 His Xrays showed his back legs have virtually no compact one its all thin or "spongey bone".
5 He is very weak (Richard can only walk a yard or so without resting.

He prescribed calcium gluconate and UV light 24/7 for the next week. He said it will take a lot of time but he thinks I can work him through this. I also asked about his opinion on having him outside in natural light( I made an outdoor enclosure for him) and he said that would be fine and good to do for a couple hours a day but he would rather me keep him indoors under the light constantly other than that. If you look at his back legs it doesn't seem to be bone there at all. If anyone has rescued one with similar issues and has advise for me I'm in this for the long haul and it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wellington (Aug 14, 2014)

Can't really tell on my ipad, too dark, but wow, so sorry. Does sound like there could be a good recovery and you sound just like the one that will do it. Good luck, I hope it all works out and it sounds like the vet knows what he is doing. Keep us posted on how it's coming along.


----------



## Hillygirl (Aug 14, 2014)

Thank you so much for the encouragement!


----------



## kathyth (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm so happy that you are providing your tortoise with good medical care!
Can't beat that.
Good luck!


----------



## Kathy Coles (Aug 14, 2014)

I totally would do the natural sunshine for some period of time everyday if the temps are ok. You can't beat real sun. And a cuttlebone. I am so glad you are willing to work with this baby. Good for you!


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 14, 2014)

Please be careful nor to overheat, too much heat is bad. A tort can die of too much heat, but UVB isn't a problem. An hour outside a day provides a good amount of UVB (even in the shade, the particles reflect on the surface of the ground). Don't use a coil bulb!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 14, 2014)

give him cactus too, it's good for him...keep us posted...


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 14, 2014)

How did he tell you to use the calcium and how much/often?


----------



## Hillygirl (Aug 14, 2014)

Thank you all for the advice! His enclosure ranges from 95 to 85 degrees and 50-80% humidity wich I think is good. I'm sprinkling calcium on him food as well as giving him what the vet prescribed(he said to do that) the dosage he is receiving is .7mls a day at 2.5 mg/ml. The UBV is what we are leaving on 24/7. I wish more people would do research before getting these guys. The previous owner had no idea he was doing anything wrong. Thank God for you guys I've learned so much!


----------



## Hillygirl (Aug 14, 2014)

He weighs 180 grams


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Aug 17, 2014)

Good luck!! I hope Richard gets all better!


----------



## Hillygirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks so much! It's goin to take time but he's the sweetest thing ever an more than worth it!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 21, 2014)

You're leaving his UVB light on 24/7? I disagree with that, 12 or 13 hrs is enough and he needs a cool down dark period at night. Please rethink leaving the UVB light on at night. It should be off. I'd put him in the sun (with shade) for a few hours a day, even one hour is enough. So UVB 24/7 is overdoing it...a normal amount of time is good enough...


----------



## Hillygirl (Aug 21, 2014)

Well he is improving steadily. He can get into his hide box to get away and get dark. I've just been doing what the vet said. But he's stronger and more active already!


----------



## johnreuk (Aug 22, 2014)

I've got to agree with maggie, although UV light is vital, particularly for your tortoise, he does still need a normal photoperiod.... I would have the UV light on for 12-14hrs, then off at night. 

Glad he is doing well though, excellent news!!


----------



## Hillygirl (Aug 22, 2014)

Alright I appreciate the advise. The vet said to do that for two weeks though. He didn't mean longterm. Its been a week and a half. Perhaps its been long enough. Ill start shutting it off at night


----------



## Jami (Aug 22, 2014)

Good for you for taking such good care of him. I, personally, would follow the vet's advice. From what I've learned here, he needs the UVB to help the calcium do it's thing, right? If he's getting a lot of calcium, it stands to reason he needs that light! I know they need a dark time too, but he's in dire need of getting the calcium in his system and this sounded like a jump start thing. If it's working, and you only have another few days to do it, I'd do it! He can get back to the regular cycles very soon. This vet seems to know what's good for this tort, so why go against it if it's working? There's no point in doing all the extra calcium w/o the UVB. Right? Again, I'm pretty new at this but it seems logical. Then again, if he's going in his hut a lot then he's not getting it all the time, so maybe turning off the light for a sleep cycle would not hurt. In any event, I admire you for working with the vet and taking such good care of this little one! Good job!


----------



## lismar79 (Aug 22, 2014)

Great job with this, I went through the same thing with a ten year old sulcata tortoise, we sadley lost him, it was just too long in bad care before I got him. But it sounds like you got this in time and god bless you for trying to recoup him


----------



## Hillygirl (Aug 25, 2014)

He's active and eating so much better! I'm optimistic! Vet appointment in a week to check on progress  thank you all for the input, advice and encouragement! We aren't out of the woods (his shell is so soft ).  but im taking any improvements as moving in a positive direction!


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 25, 2014)

Hillygirl said:


> He's active and eating so much better! I'm optimistic! Vet appointment in a week to check on progress  thank you all for the input, advice and encouragement! We aren't out of the woods (his shell is so soft ).  but im taking any improvements as moving in a positive direction!


I'd call that improvement, too. All fingers and paws crossed for you.  


May, Aussies, & Hermannis
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 26, 2014)

I personally believe that 24 hours of light is harmful to them, especially a sick tortoise. 24 hrs of UVB is not any different than 12 hours. They can only absorb so much UVB. I don't mean to go against a Vet's advice, but a cooler dark period is important to recovery also. Sleep is important to recovery, especially to a young tort like yours. I'm not a professional, just using my own experience with tortoises. Please keep us posted...


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Aug 27, 2014)

What are you using for uvb light?


----------



## Hillygirl (Aug 27, 2014)

its a flood bulb I don't remember the watts and everything if its important I can find the box and let you know.


----------



## zesty_17 (Oct 4, 2014)

Good luck with your tort. I once cared for a small Aldabra with similar issues (actually 3, but only 2 survived by the time I got them). They both had very soft shells, especially the plastron. In Florida at the time, they were kept out doors 24/7 & fed cactus daily. Weekly soaks & monthly weights. Calcium was also sprinkled on the diet, however I do prefer the liquid ca gluconate to the powder. It took many many months, but they did improve. Shells hardened, weight improved, & overall health looks good now. They were definitely on the brink, but turtles are amazingly resilient. Hope my experience gives you hope for your guy. Good luck


----------

